# Part of My Kindle Screen is Frozen but The Rest Works Fine



## vin2basketball (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi there, I have the Kindle 2, and my issue is that the top 1/2 inch of my kindle is frozen, but the rest works fine. I'd like to know if there is any way to fix this, or will I have to buy a new kindle? Does amazon fix Kindles?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I suggest calling Kindle Customer service at *(866) 321-8851* and have them help you. Depending on how long you've had it, they may just send you a replacement.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

What does this "frozen" area look like? Have you tried resetting the Kindle?


----------

